# [REVIEW] be quiet! Pure Base 600



## Schnuetz1 (5. Februar 2017)

*[size=+2]be quiet! Pure Base 600 Review​[/size]*


[size=+1]*Übersicht, Features und Zubehör*[/size]

Die Marke be quiet! ist hauptsächlich für Netzteile bekannt. Das Produktportfolio hat aber weitaus mehr zu bieten: Gehäuse sowie Luft- und Wasserkühler. Alles steht unter einem Motto: leise muss es sein!
Die 3 schon am Markt erhältlichen Gehäuse werden jedem Interessieren schon ein Begriff sein: Das Silent Base 600 war der bisherige Einstig, darauf folgte das Silent Base 800 in der oberen Mittelklasse, das Dark Base 900 stell ein Oberklasse Big-Tower dar. 
Das Pure Base 600 ergänz die Produktpalette um ein Gehäuse, welches preislich unter dem Silent Base 600 angesiedelt ist. 
Während das Silent Base 600 eine UVP ab 115€ hat, liegt diese im Falle des Pure Base 600 bei 90€. Bei verschiedenen Händlern ist es sogar schon ab 70€ zu bekommen.

Das Pure Base 600 gibt es in zwei verschiedenen Farben: Schwarz und Silber. Diese Bezeichnungen beziehen sich allerdings nicht auf das gesamte Gehäuse, sondern auf eine farbliche Umrandung der Front. 
Eine orangene Variante wie bei anderen be quiet!-Gehäusen ist bisher nicht erhältlich.


*Technische Spezifikationen in der Übersicht:*

Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower
Material: 0,8mm SECC ("Stahlblech"), ABS-Kunststoff
Formfaktoren: mITX, mATX, ATX
Max. Höhe CPU-Kühler: 165mm
5,25" Schächte (Laufwerke): 2
3,5" Schächte (HDD): 3
2,5" Schächte (SSD): 6 + 2 hinter dem Mainbaordtray
Lüfterbestückung: 3x 120/2x 140 mm (Front, 1x 140 mm vorinstalliert), 1x 120 mm (Rückwand, vorinstalliert), 3x 120/2x 140 mm (Deckel, optional)
Radiatoren: Vorne: 120, 140, 240, 280, 360; Oben: 120, 240, 360
Abmessungen: 492x220x470 (BxHxT)
Gewicht: ca. 7kg


*Zubehör*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben dem Gehäuse wird eine mehrsprachige und gut bebilderte Bedienungsanleitung, Schrauben für Mainboard-, HDD-, SSD und ODD-Montage sowie 4 Kabelbinder geliefert.


[size=+1]*Außenansicht*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Pure Base 600 ist außen schlicht in schwarz gehalten, alternativ gibt es eine Version mit silberner Umrandung an der Front. Diese ist in einer gebürsteten Alu-Optik gehalten, welche optisch einiges hermacht, allerdings aus Kunststoff ist. Eine Fronttür ist dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Front findet man seitlich Kunststoffgitter, welches als Lufteinlass dienen. Dahinter findet man ein Staubfilter, welcher sich auch entnehmen lässt.
Zusätzlich findet man einen zweiten, entnehmbaren Staubfilter unter dem Netzteil. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Deckel ist aus Kunststoff und hat im hinteren Teil einige Lufteinlässe, welche so geformt sind, dass der Schall nach hinten abgegeben werden soll. Dieser lässt sich in der Höhe verstellen, dadurch kann die Kühlung optimiert werden oder weitere Lüfter für Radiatoren verbaut werden. 

Hier ist ein Bild vom Gehäuse mit abgenommenem Deckel sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seitenteile aber aus 0,8mm dickem Stahlblech, dadurch sind sie bei geringem Gewicht recht stabil. Super ist, dass die Rändelschrauben, welche die Seitenteile fixieren, nicht aus der Bohrung fallen sondern hängen bleiben. 

Schaut man sich das Grundgerüst des Pure Base 600 an, ist eine ausreichende Stabilität vorhanden. Mit abgenommenen Seitenteilen ist zwar eine gewisse Flexibilität vorhanden, mit Seitenteilen ist aber alles im grünen Bereich. 
Natürlich könnte man das Gehäuse noch stabiler bauen, dies würde allerdings entweder das Gewicht oder den Preis in die Höhe treiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frontanschlüsse sind über den ODD-Schächten zu finden, 2x USB 3.0 sowie Audio-Anschlüsse sind ausreichend für die meisten Anwender. 
Links daneben findet sich der Schalter für die Lüftersteuerung, ein Resetknopf und die HDD-LED. Der Anschalter sitzt mittig und ist im angeschalteten Zustand weiß beleuchtet. 
4 gummierte Gummi-Standfüße runden das gute Gesamtpaket ab. 


[size=+1]*Innenansicht*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Innenraum ist schwarz lackiert, wie man es heute von Gehäusen kennt. Auffallend sind die 3 Laufwerkskäfige, welche nur an dem Mainboardtray montiert sind und somit in das Gehäuse reinstehen. Insgesamt sind 5 Aufnahmen für diese Käfige vorhanden, somit wären theoretisch 5 HDDs oder 10 SSDs möglich. 2 weitere SSDs können hinter dem Mainboardtray befestigt werden. 

In diesem ist auch eine Aussparung für CPU-Kühler vorhanden, sodass Kühler mit einer Backplate verbaut werden können, ohne dass das Mainboard rausgenommen werden muss. Allerdings ist die maximale Kühlerhöhe auf 165mm beschränkt, was aber für die meisten am Markt erhältlichen Kühler ausreicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen Vorderseite und den Laufwerkskäfigen sind etwas mehr als 3cm Platz, welche einem Radiator zur Verfügung stehen könnten. Die Lüfter kann man dabei in der Front montiert lassen. Verzichtet man komplett auf optische Laufwerke, können so in der Front bis zu 360mm-Radiatoren verbaut werden, in den Deckel passen nochmal 280mm-Radiatoren. 

Hinten unten wird wie gewohnt das Netzteil montiert.


[size=+1]*Einbau*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für einen geübten PC-Schrauber stellt der Einbau keine Probleme dar, ein Blick ins Handbuch wäre für mich persönlich nicht nötig gewesen.
Allerdings wird ein Neuling bei der Schraubenauswahl schon erste Probleme haben: Die Tüten, in welchen die Schrauben untergebracht sind, haben keine Beschriftung. Zwar findet sich im Handbuch eine Auflistung, welche Schrauben vorhanden sein sollen, diese muss man dann aber erstmal zuordnen. Knifflig wird es dabei lediglich bei der Auswahl für SSD- und Mainboard-Montage, da die Schrauben die gleiche Form haben, sich aber durch Grob- und Feingewinde unterscheiden.
Durch ausprobieren findet dann aber auch der Neuling heraus, dass die Feingewinde zur SSD- und Grobgewinde zu Mainboard-Befestigung vorgesehen sind.

Im Gehäuseinneren ist eine Anleitung eingelassen, die beschreibt, für welchen Formfaktor welche Mainboard-Abstandshalter genutzt werden müssen. 
Dadurch, dass die Abstandshalter schon angebracht sind, erspart man sich hier Nachdenken. Einsetzen des Boards und festschrauben reicht vollkommen aus. 
Doch bei mir blieben dabei keine Schrauben übrig, ein oder zwei auf Reserve wären schön gewesen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen, welches ich schon bei dem Dark Base Pro 900 hatte: Einige Schrauben hielten nicht in den Gewinden der Abstandshalter, sie rutschten einfach wieder raus. Nahm man andere, mitgelieferte Schrauben, hielten diese wieder. 
Ob der Verarbeitungsmangel an den Abstandshaltern oder den Schrauben liegt, kann ich leider nicht abschließend sagen.

SSDs und HDDs waren in den Festplattenkäfigen schnell montiert, gut ist die HDD-Entkopplung durch kleine Gummipuffer. Zwar ist die Montage nicht schraubenlos, dies ist in meinen Augen aber auch kein Kritikpunkt. 
Ebenso ist die Montage einer SSD an der Rückseite des Mainboardtrays auch schnell getan, es muss lediglich der SSD-Käfig abgenommen und die SSD mit den mitgelieferten Schrauben fixiert werden.
Auch die SSD-Schrauben sind relativ knapp gehalten, 8 Schrauben reichen für maximal 4 SSDs. Dies reicht wohl für den Normalanwender aus, allerdings können die theoretisch 8 möglichen SSDs so nicht befestigt werden. 

Positiv zu vermerken ist, dass die beiden Lüfter schon mit der Lüftersteuerung verbunden waren und somit lediglich das Stromkabel an das Netzteil angeschlossen werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte man bei der Montage mal nicht weiterkommen, hilft das Handbuch mit gut beschrifteten Bildern und ausführlicher Anleitung.

Über eine Sache bin ich dann bei dem Hardwareeinbau doch gestolpert: Für kleinere Geräte im 3,5"-Format (z.B. Kartenlesegeräte), welche in die Laufwerksschächte montiert werden, ist kein Adapter vorhanden.


[size=+1]*Messergebnisse*[/size]

Für den Test habe ich nicht meine aktuelle Hardware verwenden können.

Folgende Hardware wurde für den Test verwendet:
Intel  i5 4670K @ Stock
Scythe Katana 3
MSI Z87-G43
MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr Gaming 2GD5/OC @ Stock
500W ARLT Efficiency

Die Temperaturen im Gehäuseinneren wurden mit einem sehr günstigen ARLT-Gehäuse verglichen.
Dabei liefen die Lüfter der Grafikkarte sowie der CPU-Kühler auf 50% fix, der PC wurde jeweils 10 Minuten aufgeheizt. 



 | be quiet! Pure Base 600 | Referenz
CPU | 62°C | 73°C
GPU | 56°C | 62 °C
Zuverlässige Lautheitsmessungen waren leider nicht möglich, jedoch möchte ich meinen subjektiven Eindruck schildern.
Durch die einfach zu bedienende Lüftersteuerung kann man die Lüfter sehr gut anpassen.

Auf der niedrigsten Stufe sind die beiden Pure Wings 2-Lüfter nicht zu hören, sofern das Gehäuse unter dem Tisch steht, es lässt sich gut daneben arbeiten.
Stellt man die Lüfter auf die mittlere Stufe, kann man diese durchaus raushören, es ist aber keinesfalls unangenehm laut. 
Auch auf der höchsten Stufe bleibt die Lautstärke in einem vernünftigen Rahmen, die Lüfter sind aber sehr deutlich zu vernehmen. Auf Dauer wäre mir dies zu laut. 
Da aber die Kühlleistung für den Alltag auf der niedrigsten und mittleren Stufe ausreicht, ist die Lautstärke und Kühlleistung durchweg positiv. 


[size=+1]*Fazit*[/size]

Vorteile des be quiet! Pure Base 600:
+ angemessene Preis-Leistung
+ edle Optik und Haptik
+ gute Schalldämmung, Lüftersteuerung und Staubfilter
+ leise Lüfter ab Werk, gute Kühlung des Gehäuses
+ leicht verständliche Bedienungsanleitung mit vielen Bildern
+ Unterstützung für Wasserkühlung

Nachteile des be quiet! Pure Base 600:
- Knappes Zubehör (gerade ausreichend viele Schrauben, keine Blende für optische 3,5"-Laufwerke)
- Qualität der Bohrungen/Schrauben bei Mainboard-Montage

Blickt man auf mögliche Mitbewerber, kommt mir als erstes das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 sowie das Fractal Design Define C in den Sinn. 
Beide Gehäuse spielen in einer Liga mit dem Pure Base 600. Während das Define C etwas günstiger, aber auch nicht ganz so gut ausgestattet ist (fehlende Lüftersteuerung und Laufwerksschächte für optische Laufwerke), bietet das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 sehr ähnliche Features mit ähnlicher Qualität zum fast identischen Preis. Vorteil hier sind der mehr verbaute Lüfter ab Werk sowie die zweikanalige Lüftersteuerung. Dafür muss man auf solche umfassende Möglichkeiten für Wasserkühlung und SSD-Montage hinter dem Mainboardtray verzichten.


Betrachtet man das Pure Base 600 im Kontext mit seinen Mitbewerbern, ist es zwar nicht der neue Geheimtipp auf dem Gehäusemarkt, bietet aber eine gute Ausstattung und Qualität zu einem fairen Preis. Somit gibt es von mir einen Daumen nach oben und eine klare Kaufempfehlung. 


*Kleine Anmerkung am Ende:*
Ich möchte mich für die Bereitstellung des Gehäuses und den freundlichen Kontakt bei be quiet! bedanken.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (8. Februar 2017)

Mein Test zum be quiet! Pure Base 600 ist online. Ich wüsche euch viel Spaß beim Lesen. Anmerkungen sind gerne erwünscht.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Februar 2017)

Danke für dein Review, gefällt  mir soweit gut!
Schade nur, dass du ein kleines Highlight des Gehäuses, die entfernbare Deckelblende, nicht erwähnst!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Februar 2017)

Ich habe soeben die Deckelblende erwähnt und habe meine Aussage bezüglich des Staubfilters in der Front verbessert. 
Es ist in der Front ein Staubfilter vorhanden, dieser ist auch entnehmbar. Das war mein Fehler, entschuldigt bitte.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

Sehr gut gemacht. 
Allerdings hätte ich mir mehr Bilder gewünscht.
Also, die HDD Käfige und den Laufwerksschacht ausgebaut, um anzudeuten, wie viel Platz da ist.
Dann hatte ich wo gelesen, dass du im Heck auch einen 140mm Lüfter einbauen kannst.
Ist das korrekt? Hast du mal bei BeQuiet nachgefragt, wieso dann kein 140er ab Werk verbaut ist? Wegen 3 Cent mehr Kosten kann es ja nicht sein.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Februar 2017)

Danke für das Lob. 
Mehr Bilder ist vermerkt, werde ich beim nächsten Test tun. 

Im Heck kann nur ein 120mm-Lüfter verbaut werden, da gehen keine 140mm. 
Habe gerade extra nochmal im mitgelieferten Techdoc von be quiet nachgeschaut, es kann nur ein 120er verbaut werden.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Februar 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben die Deckelblende erwähnt und habe meine Aussage bezüglich des Staubfilters in der Front verbessert.
> Es ist in der Front ein Staubfilter vorhanden, dieser ist auch entnehmbar. Das war mein Fehler, entschuldigt bitte.



Super, schön das Hinweise annimmst 
Weiter so!


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Im Heck kann nur ein 120mm-Lüfter verbaut werden, da gehen keine 140mm.
> Habe gerade extra nochmal im mitgelieferten Techdoc von be quiet nachgeschaut, es kann nur ein 120er verbaut werden.



Das ist echt bedauerlich. 120mm im Heck ist bei mir no Go.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Februar 2017)

Sehe es für ein Gehäuse in dieser Preisklasse nicht als Problem an.
Ja, bei einem teureren Gehäuse sollte ein 140er hinten reinpassen.
Aber der Hauptkundenkreis wird sich darum keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist echt bedauerlich. 120mm im Heck ist bei mir no Go.



Das "Problem" haben alle bq Gehäuse außer das DBP900.
Beim Pure Base muss man allerdings die sehr schmale Form (ca. 20) und die teilweise Ausrichtung auf WaKüs berücksichtigen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das "Problem" haben alle bq Gehäuse außer das DBP900.
> Beim Pure Base muss man allerdings die sehr schmale Form (ca. 20) und die teilweise Ausrichtung auf WaKüs berücksichtigen.



Ja, deswegen meckere ich ja auch.
Ich weiß nicht, was das jetzt für einen Unterschied im Preis macht, wenn man das Case für einen 140mm Hecklüfter konstruiert hätte.
Aber es gibt Case in der Preisklasse des Pure Base mit 140mm Hecklüfter.


----------



## Amon (11. Februar 2017)

> Das Produktportfolio hat aber weitaus mehr zu bieten: Gehäuse, Luft- und  Wasserkühler sowie Gehäuse. Alles steht unter einem Motto: leise muss  es sein!



Da ist ein Gehäuse zu viel drin.


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2017)

Danke für das informative gut gemachte Review. 
Ich habe mal zwei Fragen:

Das Gehäuse hat nur Front USB 3.0. Sind USB 2.0 Stecker damit mechanisch auch kompatibel? 
Ich habe noch USB Sticks welche 2.0 sind.  Der WLAN Stick ist glaube ich 2.0.
Und wieviele Gehäuselüfter kann man mit der Lüftersteuerung betreiben?
Würde noch einen zusätzlichen Frontlüfter betreiben wollen.

*Edit*: Noch eine Frage... ist der HD Käfig modular? Also das der in Segmenten unterteilt ist und diese einzeln entfernen kann?

Sie hier auf dem Bild zumindest so aus

http://gzhls.at/p/9571/1559571/1559571-4.jpg

Es geht mir um die maximale Grafikkartenlänge von nur 280mm.  Wenn ich mir einen neuen PC hole will ich eine SSD und HDD betreiben. Die SSD kann man ja hinterm Mainboard befestigen. Und die HDD dann in das unterste Segment des HDD-Käfigs. Und dann müßte ja Platz sein für eine Grafikkarte über 280mm LÄnge.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Gehäuse nämlich gut.
Vor allem das es auch keine Fronttür hat wie das R4 oder R5. Finde die Fronttür irgendwie überflüssig.
Auch die Anbringung der Frontanschlüsse von vorne schräg oben finde ich noch besser als oben.


----------



## wdkhifi (14. Februar 2017)

Super Review, danke dafür !  

Möglichkeiten eine Wakü einzubauen? Wenn ja wieviel Platz ist dafür? 

Grüße,
Manuel


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse hat nur Front USB 3.0. Sind USB 2.0 Stecker damit mechanisch auch kompatibel?
> Ich habe noch USB Sticks welche 2.0 sind.  Der WLAN Stick ist glaube ich 2.0.



USB 3 ist abwärtskompatibel. Du kannst auch uralte USB 1 Sticks anschließen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es geht mir um die maximale Grafikkartenlänge von nur 280mm.  Wenn ich mir einen neuen PC hole will ich eine SSD und HDD betreiben. Die SSD kann man ja hinterm Mainboard befestigen. Und die HDD dann in das unterste Segment des HDD-Käfigs. Und dann müßte ja Platz sein für eine Grafikkarte über 280mm LÄnge.



Genau, du kannst die HDD Halter einzeln aus und einbauen. So kannst du dir den Innenraum so bauen, wie du ihn haben willst.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2017)

Danke.  Jetzt müßte ich nur noch wissen wieviele Gehäuselüfter man mit der Lüftersteuerung betreiben kann.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. Februar 2017)

Insgesamt 3, gibt aber auch Adapterkabel.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2017)

Ok danke. Alles klar!


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (21. Februar 2017)

Ich bin auch gerade wieder auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse und habe das Nanoxia DS3 und dieses hier in der Endauswahl. Was mich noch abhält eins der beiden zu kaufen, ist dass ab einer gewissen Preisklasse, die meisten Gehäuse mit Dämmmatten ausgeliefert werden. Mein Arbeitskollege hat mir von seinem früheren R5 PCGH Edition erzählt, das selbst nach Monaten noch ausgedünstet hat. In Reviews habe ich davon bisher noch  nicht gelesen.

Wie ist da eure Erfahrung? Riecht man die Dämmmatten der schallisolierten Gehäuse?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2017)

also, ich hab das Dark Base Pro 900 und da dünstet nichts aus.
Da das Pure Base ebenfalls von BeQuiet ist, nehme ich stark an, dass es dort auch nicht zu Ausdünstungen kommt.
Was mit dem Nanoxia ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (21. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich dachte mir schon, dass ich davon bestimmt in Reviews gelesen hätte, wenn das Case (bzw. generell gedämmte Cases) ausdünsten würde.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2017)

BeQuiet legt einen Wunderbaum dazu und steck da einen Fünfziger rein.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Februar 2017)

Weder mein altes Nanoxia Deep Silence 2, mein aktuelles Dark Base Pro 900 noch das Pure Base 600 dünstet irgendwie aus, zumindest habe ich noch nie einen unangenehmen Geruch gemerkt.


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2017)

Also mein Silent Base 800 riecht auch nicht.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## can76 (23. Februar 2017)

Hab mir gestern das Be quiet Pure Base 600 bestellt, konnte dann doch nicht widerstehen nach den ganzen positiven Kommentaren.

Passte ebenfalls, da ich noch Amazon Gutscheine übrig hatte. Wird nun mein aerocool Gehäuse zurück schicken, denke ein pure base 600 ist da für die Zukunft auch gut verwendbar bis es auseinander fällt irgendwann...

Anbei eine Frage an die Gehäuse Experten: Hab mir zum Gehäuse noch einen weiteren Gehäuse Lüfter bestellt, und die "Pure wings 2 120mm". War das eine gute Wahl? Sind ja schon zwei Pure wings 2 drin, dachte ein drittes schadet nicht.

Kann man mit dem dritten einen air flow entwickeln!? Und wo müsste der dritte am besten  angebracht werden? 

Danke und Gruß 
Can


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. Februar 2017)

Passt schon gut mit dem Lüfter. 

Wo man den dritten Lüfter anbringt, ist manchmal eine glaubensfrage. Sinnvoll ist in der Front oder oben hinten. 
In der Front befördert er Luft in das Gehäuseinnere, dadurch hast du einen Überdruck und bekommst mehr Frischluft ins Gehäuse.
Wenn du in hinten oben montierst, kannst du dadruch einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse produzieren und mehr warme Luft rausbefördern.

Schau mal, hier gibt es einen Artikel dazu:
Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse


----------



## Apek (4. März 2017)

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann sind da drei einzelne Käfige für Festplatten. Sind darin die Festplatten entkoppelt? Falls ja, wir die Vibration der Festplatten gut gedämpft?


----------



## BxBender (7. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist echt bedauerlich. 120mm im Heck ist bei mir no Go.



Deshalb habe ich auch ein Fractal Design R5 hier stehen. Habe den Kauf nicht bereut. Super leise und kühl und mega viel Platz drin. Habe den Fractal Lüfter hinten nach vorne verlegt und dafür einen unhörbar leisen Silent Wings 2 hintern in 140mm Größe montiert. Alles auf 7 Volt. Bei manchen sehr anstrengenden Spielen schalte ich dann auch mal auf 12 Volt um, wenn die Grafikeinheit ans Limit kommt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. März 2017)

Apek schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann sind da drei einzelne Käfige für Festplatten. Sind darin die Festplatten entkoppelt? Falls ja, wir die Vibration der Festplatten gut gedämpft?



Ja, die Festplatten sind entkoppelt und das funktioniert auch recht gut.


----------



## ForceOne (31. März 2017)

Vielleicht nicht der ganz richtige Thread, aber ich habe mir vor kurzem das Pure Base 600 mit der Glaswand gekauft, an sich auch alles Top, allerdings bekomme ich den Deckel nicht gelöst, selbst mit schlitzschraubenzieher und hebeln nicht, hat da wer einen Tipp?

Desweiteren klackert der hintere 120mm Lüfter, normal?


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2017)

Leg das Case mal auf den Kopf und schau dir die Clipse an.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das genauso verbaut ist wie beim Dark Base.


----------



## ForceOne (31. März 2017)

Laut des Handbuches soll man diese Clips nur nach außen drücken und dann könnte man den Deckel hochdrücken, der bewegt sich allerdings keinen millimeter


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2017)

Probiere es einfach weiter.
Kann sein, dass du mehrer Clips erst mal biegen musst, ehe sich was tut.


----------



## ForceOne (31. März 2017)

Also 8 Clips habe ich finden können, bis jetzt half kein biegen/rütteln etc.. Noch habe ich keine neuen Lüfter für oben, aber irgendwann bestelle  ich die schon noch und will dann auch einbauen


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2017)

Etwas schwergängig ist es, hab ich bei mir auch feststellen können.
Aber es geht, ohne dass das kaputt geht.

Wobei ist Clipse nie mag. Schrauben sind besser.


----------



## ForceOne (2. April 2017)

Ich hab es hinbekommen, der Stress hat mich jetzt aber bestimmt 2 Lebensjahre gekostet...  thanks @thres


----------



## Bartolas (13. April 2017)

Danke an Schnuetz für die Rewiew ich habe meins Heute auch bekommen und Säße ohne den Hinweis auf Fein u. Grob Gewinde wohl immer noch vor den Schraubentütchen (die sehen schon extrem Ähnlich aus.

Was mir noch an Negativ Punkten aufgefallen ist wären die Nasen mit denen die Front befestigt ist und die Tatsache, dass bei einem Etwas breiterem Board ( 9 Bohrlöcher ) der 24 Stecker wohl nicht mehr durch die Kabellöcher passen würde.

Positiv würde ich noch erwähnen, das einer der Abstandhalter etwas länger ist und das Board dadurch sofort perfekt liegt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (10. Mai 2017)

Entschuldige die späte Antwort.

Danke für das Feedback! Ich habe nach dem Review Kontakt mit be quiet gehabt, dort hieß es, dass die Anmerkung mit den Schraubentüten auf jeden Fall ernst genommen und weitergeleitet wird.
Hoffentlich wird sich in Zukunft an dieser Stelle noch was tun. 

Diese Nasen, mit denen Deckel und Front befestigt sind, sind einfach güsntiger zu produzieren als Schraubverbindungen. Zwar schade, aber bei Gehäusen in dieser Preisklasse durchaus üblich.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mir das Gehäuse (unter anderem auch wegen diesem Review) gekauft und bin mega zufrieden mit dem P/L Verhältnis 
Meine Kiste ist dank Vollausstattung mit Silent Wings 2 super leise und kühl. Das Gehäusemanagment ist in dem kleinen Ding echt super gelöst und optisch schön unauffällig!

Danke für diese Produktvorstellung


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. Mai 2017)

Danke für das positive Feedback!
Freut mich, das zu hören. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Gehäuse!


----------



## kratpi (31. Mai 2017)

Super Review. Danke dafür.
Aber kann das stimmen: Abmessungen: 492x220x470 (BxHxT)

 Nun war schon fast das Define R5 PCGH eingetütet nachdem das Pro 900 rausgefallen ist und dann muss man eine solches Review lesen Und schon sind wieder 2 Gehäuse in der engeren Auswahl. Wenn das so weitergeht erscheint Vega bevor die Lieferung meines Gehäuses erfolgt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Juni 2017)

Die Abmessungen hatte ich aus dem Datenblatt des Pure Base entnommen. 
Wahrscheinlich ist BxHxT etwas dof ausgedrückt, wenn das Case steht, ist die Breite wohl eher 220mm. 

Bei der Entscheidung Pure Base oder R5 kann ich leider wenig weiterhelfen. Beides sind gute Gehäuse, mit keinem machst du etwas falsch.


----------



## 0ssi (27. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> + leise Lüfter ab Werk, gute Kühlung des Gehäuses


Das Review hätte ruhig etwas kritischer sein dürfen denn für High End Hardware ist es wegen zu wenig Frischluftzufuhr eher ungeeignet.
Da sind Gehäuse mit der Möglichkeit einen Lüfter im Boden einzubauen um die Grafikkarte mit kühler Luft zu versorgen deutlich besser !

Temperaturmessungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanasta32 (27. Juli 2017)

Hi, also ich habe keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen im gehause. Ich habe vorne 2 Silent wings 3 (140mm) hight speed und oben im Deckel auch 2 Davon. Die forderen lüfter laufen auf Stufe 2 oder Ls. Die anderen 2 oben und der hintere über das bord. Mein Ryzen 5 1600x (3,9ghz) Gekühlt mit dem Mugen5 PCGH wird im idle 27 grad. Und graka nicht anders. Unter voll last Prime95 sind es gern 79 grad. Aber beim Gaming "nur" knapp 60grad. Die Grafikkarte (Aorus 1080ti xtreme) 2025mhz Pendelt sich auch bei ca 70-75 grad ein. Alles in allem ein sehr gutes ergebniss. Es sind gute Temperaturen mit luft nach oben.Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Case. Danke noch mal an Schnuetz1 für denn tollen Tipp


----------



## 0ssi (27. Juli 2017)

Trotzdem geht es mit größeren Lufteinlässen sowie Bodenlüfter noch kühler und vor allem leiser aber so lange BeQuiet (in dem Fall BeLoud) dran steht wird gekauft
ohne zu überlegen ob das Gehäuse wirklich optimal für die verbaute Hardware geeignet ist denn ob 200, 300 oder 400Watt Abwärme ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juli 2017)

Ich habe dich in einem anderen Thread zu dem Gehäuse schon gefragt: hast du das Gehäuse selber getestet und kannst belegen, was du schreibst? Meine Grafikkarte wird nicht wärmer als 62 Grad (GTX 1070) und meine CPU maximal 65 Grad. Und wofür gibt es Silent Wings, die auch bei 12 V für meine Ohren (ganz wichtig ist die Subjektivität) nicht zu hören sind. Seit du dich hier angemeldet hast, versuchst du offenbar alles Mögliche bereits verfasste hier von hinten 'aufzumischen'. 

Folgende Regel kannst du dir ja mal zu Gemüte führen: es wird IMMER etwas Besseres geben.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2017)

Was mich stark interessieren würde: Quelle? Wo hast du die Diagramme her? Sind die Gehäuse alle mit den gleichen Lüftern bestückt? Oder alle mit ihren Lüftern ab Werk?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen:

Corsair 600C: ca. 140€, Big Tower
Corsair 570X : ca. 180€, sehr großer Midi Tower
Phanteks Evolv: ca. 140€, Midi Tower ohne Laufwerksschächte
Corsair 460X: ca. 90€, auch ohne Laufwerksschächte
bq Dark Base Pro 900: ca. 200€, Big Tower

Du vergleichst hier (bis auf das 460X) Gehäuse mit den Pure Base 600, welche das doppelte und mehr kosten.
Und wenn High-End-Hardware angepsrochen wird: Dies ist nicht die Zielgruppe des Gehäuses und wurde von mir auch nie angesprochen.

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich das Gefühl, dass es dir nicht darum geht, das Review kritisch zu bewerten sondern es persönliche Gründe hat. 
Sollte dies so sein, bitte ich dich um eine PN, denn das können wir auch so klären und nicht öffentlich in einem Testbericht.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Und wenn High-End-Hardware angepsrochen wird: Dies ist nicht die Zielgruppe des Gehäuses und wurde von mir auch nie angesprochen.



Und selbst das ist mit ein bisschen Sinn und Verstand auch kein Problem, diese darin entsprechend kühl zu halten. Nur weil das Gehäuse sich ändert, tut es die Physik noch lange nicht


----------



## Kanasta32 (28. Juli 2017)

Entschuldige die einmischung aber so sehe ich das auch.
Für seine Preisklasse von knapp 90€ ist das Pure base600 sehr gut. Modular, kühl, leise, lüftersteuerung, echtglas....usw. Da bleiben keine wünsche offen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Und selbst das ist mit ein bisschen Sinn und Verstand auch kein Problem, diese darin entsprechend kühl zu halten. Nur weil das Gehäuse sich ändert, tut es die Physik noch lange nicht



Darum wäre es, wie angesprochen, interessant mit wie viel Lüftern der Test gemacht wurde und ob diese bei jedem Gehäuse gleich sind.
Ohne Quellenangabe kann/möchte ich nicht zu viel in diese beiden Diagramme interpretieren.



Kanasta32 schrieb:


> Entschuldige die einmischung aber so sehe ich das auch.



Jeder darf hier seine Meinung äußern, daher brauchst du dich nicht entschuldigen.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juli 2017)

Ich darf ja am Besten gar nicht verraten, dass ich 66 € für das Gehäuse bezahlt habe (neu bei Rakuten)


----------



## Kanasta32 (28. Juli 2017)

Lol. Bei dem preis hätte ich auch zugeschlagen xD


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich darf ja am Besten gar nicht verraten, dass ich 66 € für das Gehäuse bezahlt habe (neu bei Rakuten)



Ich habe gar nichts gezahlt.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte wird nicht wärmer als XX Grad und meine CPU maximal XX Grad.


Schon einmal daran gedacht, dass die ein Temperaturtarget haben und danach die Lüfter geregelt werden. Also auch bei 50°C
im Gehäuse hast du die Temperaturen aber mit mehr Lüfterdrehzahl = mehr Lautstärker und weniger Takt = weniger Leistung.
Ein anderes Gehäuse mit größeren Lufteinlässen für mehr Frischluftzufuhr ist also kühler, leiser und bietet dir mehr Leistung.



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Und selbst das ist mit ein bisschen Sinn und Verstand auch kein Problem, diese darin entsprechend kühl zu halten


Stimmt man könnte die Frontblende oder das Seitenteil ablassen aber ich glaube das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache, oder ?
Selbst mit zwei 140mm Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl in der Front ist die Frischluftzufuhr wegen der kleinen Lufeinlässe begrenzt 
und High End Hardware kommt unter Last schnell ins Schwitzen. Da gibt es viele bessere Gehäuse mit besserem Airflow.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2017)

Schade, dass du nicht auf die Frage nach der Quelle eingehst.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juli 2017)

Hauptsache Recht haben. Mehr ist nicht wichtig :/


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

Es geht lediglich um eine Differenzierung damit Mitleser verstehen, daß nicht jedes Gehäuse für jede Hardware geeignet ist
und es für High End Hardware bessere Alternativen gibt ! Entschuldigung für diesen Hinweis. Nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juli 2017)

Aber das ist hier nicht die Frage. Hier wurde nur ein Gehäuse getestet, wie es viele andere gibt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Was du machst ist nichts anderes als - und dafür fällt mir leider auch kein besseres Wort ein, daher ebenfalls nur latent persönlich nehmen - klugscheissen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Es geht lediglich um eine Differenzierung damit Mitleser verstehen, daß nicht jedes Gehäuse für jede Hardware geeignet ist
> und es für High End Hardware bessere Alternativen gibt ! Entschuldigung für diesen Hinweis. Nicht persönlich nehmen.



Also, wer sich High End Ware für mehrere Tausend Euro kauft, wird sich garantiert kein kleinen Midi Tower für 80-90€ kaufen.
das ist einfach so.
Die gleichen Typen fangen auch nicht das Feilschen an, ob das Pure Power mit 500 Watt reicht oder nicht. Da wird 800 Watt gekauft und gut.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Was du machst ist nichts anderes als ... klugscheissen.


Bitte lies nochmal Post #43 Zeile 1. Wenn Kritik an einem Review wegen magelnder Kritik als Klugscheissen gilt dann ist das deine Meinung.
Wenn ich Reviews lesen möchte die ein Produkt schönreden dann gehe ich auf Amazon aber bitte nicht in einem neutralen Hardware Forum.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Bitte lies nochmal Post #43 Zeile 1. Wenn Kritik an einem Review wegen magelnder Kritik als Klugscheissen gilt dann ist das deine Meinung.
> Wenn ich Reviews lesen möchte die ein Produkt schönreden dann gehe ich auf Amazon aber bitte nicht in einem neutralen Hardware Forum.



Und du kommst wieder mit deinem High End Ware Geschwafel an.
Wem nützt das?

Das Pure Base ist für den Preis ein sehr gutes und leises Case. Wer natürlich einen i9 7900X und zwei GTX 1080 Ti verbauen will, wird logischer Weise an die Grenzen kommen, aber solche Leute kaufen das Case auch nicht. Für die ist es nicht gedacht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Bitte lies nochmal Post #43 Zeile 1. Wenn Kritik an einem Review wegen magelnder Kritik als Klugscheissen gilt dann ist das deine Meinung.
> Wenn ich Reviews lesen möchte die ein Produkt schönreden dann gehe ich auf Amazon aber bitte nicht in einem neutralen Hardware Forum.



Richtig, konstruktive Kritik ist auch super. Aber ich kann deine Kritik leider nicht als konstruktiv ansehen, Gründe habe ich ja bereits genannt. 
Und je öfter die Frage nach der Grundlage dieser Diagramme ignoriert wird, desto skeptischer macht mich dies. 

Zusätzlich ist dein Vergleich ja auch etwas am Thema vorbeigeschossen. In meinem Review zähle ich als Alternativen Gehäuse in der gleichen Preisklasse (+/- 10€) auf, du vergleichst (auf welcher Basis auch immer) dieses Gehäuse mit welchen, die mehr als das doppelte kosten.

Ich kann doch auch keinen Golf GTI mit einem Porsche Carrera GT3 vergleichen.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Pure Base ist für den Preis ein sehr gutes und leises Case.


Das hat doch niemand bestritten aber es geht schon in Richtung Mainstream Design Sauna und ist nur für Mittelklasse Hardware zu empfehlen.
Den fehlenden Bodenlüfter gegenüber anderen Gehäusen hätte man ruhig kritisieren können aber man wollte wohl keinen Ärger bekommen !?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das hat doch niemand bestritten aber es geht schon in Richtung Mainstream Design Sauna und ist nur für Mittelklasse Hardware zu empfehlen.
> Den fehlenden Bodenlüfter gegenüber anderen Gehäusen hätte man ruhig kritisieren können aber man wollte wohl keinen Ärger bekommen !?



Bodenlüfter? Echt?
Ich kennen niemanden, der einen Bodenlüfter benutzt. Das Teil zerstört dir jeden Airflow.
Was du beim Pure Base kritisieren kannst -- und das kannst du bei jedem BeQuiet Case kritisieren -- ist die unzureichende Entlüftung im Deckel.
Wenn du da eine 300 Watt CPU drin hast und willst die Wärme über einen Radiator im deckel abführen, kriegst du immer Probleme. Das gilt auch für das Dark Base.
Hier ist der Kompromiss zwischen guter Entlüftung und geringe Lautstärke zu suchen, denn beides geht nicht.
Da hätte ich mir mehr Flexibilität gewünscht in Form eines austauschbares Inneneinsatzes des Deckels. 
Das Dilemma ist halt, dass solche Sachen schlicht zu teuer sind, kein Hersteller würde sowas anbieten.

Und die BeQuiet Case sind nun mal kompromisslos auf Leise getrimmt. Da wirst du immer schauen müssen, was dir am Ende wichtiger ist.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bodenlüfter? Echt? Ich kennen niemanden, der einen Bodenlüfter benutzt. Das Teil zerstört dir jeden Airflow.


Mir ist deine Unwissenheit schon in anderen Threads aufgefallen aber mit so einer Aussage disqualifizierst du dich für dieses Thema hier.
Die Kombination aus Lüfter im Boden+Deckel bringt den besten Airflow weil warme Luft aufsteigt und nicht von rechts nach links "fliegt."

Ein Lüfter im Boden  kann sogar 2 Frontlüfter (mit kleinen Lufteinlässen) ersetzen wodurch es auch leiser wird wegen der Schallrichtung.
Gerade das Pure Base mit seinen hohen Standfüßen wäre dafür optimal aber die Vorrichtung und der Staubfilter kosten halt etwas mehr.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Mir ist deine Unwissenheit schon in anderen Threads aufgefallen aber mit so einer Aussage disqualifizierst du dich für dieses Thema hier.
> Die Kombination aus Lüfter im Boden+Deckel bringt den besten Airflow weil warme Luft aufsteigt und nicht von rechts nach links "fliegt."



Dann belege das bitte mal.
Dass warme Luft aufsteigt ist klar, daher kann man den Kamineffekt ja auch wunderbar nutzen und braucht dafür keinen Lüfter im Boden.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juli 2017)

Ja, Quellen wären mal interessant und nicht nur irgendwelche Parolen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

Ich hab mich schon vor Jahren mit Airflows beschäftigt und gerade zwei Lüfter in der Front bringen noch mal eine Veränderung. Aber ansonsten kann man sich das alles schenken.
Ich verstehe die Leute auch nicht, die sind 10 Lüfte ins Case schrauben.
Der Temperaturunterschied ist minimal, die Lautstärke nimmt aber deutlich zu.
Und wer die besten Temperaturen für seine Hardware will, nutzt sowieso eine Wakü.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann belege das bitte mal.


Warum testet du es nicht einfach und bedenkst, dass der ursprüngliche Sinn einen Frontlüfters die Festplattenlühlung war.
Wenn ich meinen Bodenlüfter ausmache gehen alle Temperaturen (Gehäuse, Grafikkarte, Prozessor) mindestens 5°C hoch.
Dein Dark Base 900 bietet die Möglichkeit zwei 140er im Boden zu verbauen und du wirst überrascht sein was das bringt !



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Leute auch nicht, die sind 10 Lüfte ins Case schrauben.


Wie gesagt lieber 1 Lüfter im Boden der frei atmen kann als 2 in der Front mit winzigen Lufteinlässen. Jetzt verstanden ?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

Und du wirst überrascht sein, dass man keine 2 Lüfter verbauen kann.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

Dann ist vermutleich dein Netzteil zu "lang" oder das Kabelmanagement stört weshalb ich in großen Gehäusen immer ohne CM empfehle.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

Ich kann gar keinen Lüfter verbauen, da die Kabel des Netzteil dort liegen.
Daher hätte ich das Dark Base auch anders konstruiert.

Kennst du das Phanteks Enthoo Primo?
Dort wird das Netzteil hinten stehend verbaut. Sodass du vorne im boden einen Radiator verbauen könntest. So könnte man dann problemlos zwei Lüfter im Boden verbauen und nach deiner Richtlinie gehen.
Das wäre meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung. Aber dann müsstest du das Case noch etwas breiter bauen und auf den Wechsel des Mainboard Tray verzichten.
Das mit dem Mainboard Tray schien BeQuiet aber enorm wichtig zu sein, denn das ist ein riesen Marketing Feature.
Meiner Meinung nach am Markt vorbei entwickelt.
Aber so ist das eben -- das perfekte Case gibt es nicht.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

Wir driften auch zu sehr vom Thema ab und Diskussionen über den *optimalen Airflow* passt hier nicht.
Optimal sind diese 2 Kammer Gehäuse wo das Netzteil nicht im Weg ist sondern hinter dem Mainboard.
Dann können 2 Bodenlüfter die Frischluft einsaugen und 2 Deckenlüfter die warme Luft rausblasen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

Ja, aber solche Systeme wirst du nie bei einem 90€ Case antreffen, weils schlicht zu teuer ist und die breite Masse diesen Airflow so auch gar nicht benötigt.


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

Ändert nichts daran, daß man bei anderen Gehäuse in der Preisklasse wie z.B. Define S oder Deep Silence 3 einen Lüfter im Boden einbauen kann 
und somit bei der Auswahl der Komponenten weniger eingeschränkt ist. Falls es zu warm wird baut man da einen zusätzlichen Lüfter ein und gut.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juli 2017)

Es ist neben Recht haben auch immer sehr wichtig, dass letzte Wort ebenso für sich zu beanspruchen. Und eines unserer Urgesteine als ahnungslos darzustellen, ist schon ein wenig frech. 

Das hat alles überhaupt nichts zu diesem Review beigetragen. Der Stil driftet sehr stark in dem vom Luxx ab, wo der Ton rauer und die Mods kulanter sind als hier. Kommt nicht immer gut an.


----------



## Kanasta32 (28. Juli 2017)

Mal eine Frage zum Kamineffekt.
Pure base 600 und der Dark rock 3. Leider bei am4 um 90° gedreht. Lüfter nach unten saugend erhitzt sicher die cpu. Lüfter oben (umgekehrter Airflow) .Hat sich jmd damit mal auseinander gesetzt?? Würde mich brennend interesieren. 
Vielen Dank mfg


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

Tja, das ist immer ein Problem bei AMD, weil die Kühlerbefestigung nicht quadratisch ist.
Der Lüfter nimmt halt die warme Luft der Grafikkarte auf. Aber ob das jetzt soviel ausmacht?


----------



## Kanasta32 (28. Juli 2017)

Ja das weiß ich nicht. Hab gedacht das vllt jmd in dem Zusammenhang schon erfahrung mit der Konstellation hat


----------



## 0ssi (28. Juli 2017)

Solange du einen Lüfter im Deckel hast ist es sogar besser für den Airflow und für die Grafikkarte aber wie gesagt wäre dann ein zusätzlicher Lüfter im Boden noch effektiver.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2017)

Ich habe in den Geizhals Bewertungen gelesen das es Probleme geben kann wenn man die Gehäusefront abnehmen will. Und was kaputtbrechen kann. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## teachmeluv (17. August 2017)

Wenn du sie nicht wie ein Berserker abreißt, kann da nichts passieren. Habe das Ding schon mehrfach abgezogen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2017)

Ok danke. Ich will mir wirklich sicher gehen. Für mich ist der nächste PC viel Geld und soll auch länger halten.
Mein jetztiges Gehäuse habe ich fast 10 Jahre.


----------



## teachmeluv (17. August 2017)

Beim Entfernen der Front einfach an den Ecken anfangen und die Clips sanft lösen und sich dann am Rand durch arbeiten, dann ist das kein Problem. Jeder benutzt Dinge anders, daher werden auch entsprechende Rezensionen geschrieben.


----------



## 0ssi (18. August 2017)

Die Frontblende am besten immer ablassen damit die Frischluftzufuhr besser ist !


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Die Frontblende am besten immer ablassen damit die Frischluftzufuhr besser ist !


Wurde danach gefragt? Triggern die Worte 'Airflow', 'Gehäuse' etc bei dir, damit du jedes mal deinen Senf ablassen kannst? Man DARF eine Meinung haben, aber man MUSS nicht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. August 2017)

Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass wenn man die Frontblende mit Verstand entfernt, es keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Die Frontblende am besten immer ablassen damit die Frischluftzufuhr besser ist !



Schraub auch die Seitenteile ab, stören nur.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schraub auch die Seitenteile ab, stören nur.



Dir wurde doch schon attestiert, dass du keine Ahnung hast. Also bitte keine unqualifizierten Kommentare mehr *lach*


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Dir wurde doch schon attestiert, dass du keine Ahnung hast. Also bitte keine unqualifizierten Kommentare mehr *lach*



Das ist ja das Problem bei Leute, die keinen Plan haben, die labern immer weiter.


----------



## Dr-Wandel (21. August 2017)

Ganz andere Frage - ich hoffe, dass dies nicht schon mal gefragt wurde - falls ja, habe ich es auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

Wenn man mehrere 2,5Zoll Laufwerke (SSDs) in den Laufwerkschächten einbaut, sind da Standard-SATA-Datenkabel geeignet oder sollte man lieber abgewinkelte nehmen? 
Oder ist es egal? Oder hängt es von der Position ab?

Ich plane mir auch diese Gehäuse zuzulegen für einen Komplett-Neukauf, und ich brauche mindestens ein zus. SATA-Kabel, weil beim Mainboard nur zwei dabei sind.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (21. August 2017)

Beide passen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## teachmeluv (21. August 2017)

Zwei SSDs kannst du ja auch komfortabel hinter dem Mainboard montieren und ggf den Festplattenkäfig weglassen, je nachdem, wie viele du hast.


----------



## Dr-Wandel (21. August 2017)

Danke an Seidenstrumpf und teachmeluv.

Ja, an das SSD Montieren hinter dem Mainboard habe ich auch schon gedacht - weiß noch nicht (bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, was die Vor- oder Nachteile beider Varianten sind).
Mein System wird zwei SSDs haben (Dual Boot Win10 und LINUX - will ich sauber trennen!) plus einen DVD-Brenner.

Gut, dass man bei dem Gehäuse die Laufwerkskäfige einzeln ausbauen bzw. umbauen kann.

Off topic: Gibt es eigentlich einen Thread, wo die, die Lust haben, erklären, wie sie auf ihren Forumsnamen gekommen sind?


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2017)

Hallo! Mal noch eine Frage. Ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir anstatt eines Luftkühlers eine Kompakt-WAKÜ zu holen.
Wollte mal fragen ob sich die Radiatoren oben problemlos im Gehäusedeckel unterbringen lassen. Da steht ja in der Beschreibung das Platz für zwei 140´er Lüfter im Deckel ist.
Wird vielleicht diese WAKÜ:  Corsair Hydro Series H110i Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Keine Corsair. Der Radiator ist nur aus Aluminium. Nimm eher den Silent Loop. Der ist aus Vollkupfer.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2017)

Ich habe mal mit jemanden gesprochen. Der meinte das es nur 0,5-1 Grad Unterschied wären zur Corsair. Und das die Steuerungssoftware von Corsair besser ist.
War auch nur eine fixe Idee mit der WAKÜ. Ich glaube ich werde bei Luftkühlung bleiben.
Hatte mir nur Gedanken gemacht weil ich mir gerne den 8700K holen will wenn der draussen ist. Und der 7700k wird ja auch schon so heiss.
Aber ich warte erstmal Tests ab.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Der Silent Loop hat keine Software. Software brauchst du auch nicht.
Die Lüfter werden vom Mainboard geregelt und gut.
Verstehe nicht, was der Unsinn mit der Software immer soll.  
Sowas stört eher nur, weil wieder eine Software unnötig im Hintergrund läuft.
Und der Vollkupfer Radiator hat den Vorteil, dass du die Lüfter langsamer laufen kannst, da Kupfer Wärme viel besser leitet als Aluminium.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2017)

Hat sich schon erledigt. Ich nehme keine WAKÜ. Nehme wahrscheinlich den Noctua D15. 
Danke für deine Meinung und Infos!


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Das riesen Teil?
Na ja. Ich würde mir da einer einen Wasserkasten einbauen, sieht dann nicht so vollgestopft aus.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2017)

Naja, die Radiatoren muß man ja auch irgendwo unterbringen. Und unter zwei 140´er macht es glaube ich keinen Sinn, oder?


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Der kommt ja in den Deckel.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2017)

Und das geht ohne Probleme bei dem Gehäuse? Zwei 140´er oben in den Deckel zu packen?
Nicht das man da flexen und rumsägen muß.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Das Case kann doch zwei 140er im Deckel aufnehmen.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2017)

Ok ok. Will mir ja nur sicher gehen.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Bau rein und gut.


----------



## blautemple (25. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das riesen Teil?
> Na ja. Ich würde mir da einer einen Wasserkasten einbauen, sieht dann nicht so vollgestopft aus.



Ist halt wesentlich leider im Idle, ich hätte wenig Lust die ganze Zeit so nen Summen aus dem Case zu hören 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist halt wesentlich leider im Idle, ich hätte wenig Lust die ganze Zeit so nen Summen aus dem Case zu hören



Obs leider im Idle ist, weiß ich nicht. 
Aber die Lüfter meines Radiators laufen mit 250rpm und wenn du da ein Summen hörst, musst du das Bienennest aus dem Case nehmen.


----------



## blautemple (25. August 2017)

Die Lüfter sind ja auch nicht das Problem sondern die Pumpe 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind ja auch nicht das Problem sondern die Pumpe



Solange der Hamster immer genug Futter bekommt, läuft er sehr gleichmäßig im Rad. 

Du kannst immer mal Pech mit der Pumpe haben. Die vom Silent Loop sind schon echt leise. 
Sofern das Lager nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2017)

Also ich hör die Pumpe von meiner Silent Loop im idle nicht, läuft halt auch nicht mit voller Drehzahl.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich hör die Pumpe von meiner Silent Loop im idle nicht, läuft halt auch nicht mit voller Drehzahl.



Sollte aber.
Die Pumpe sollte immer mit 12 Volt betrieben werden sonst könnte sie kaputt gehen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2017)

Hat bis jetzt keine Pumpe gestört die ich hatte.
Und kaputt gehen kann immer was.
Gibt's da eigentlich ne Quelle zu deiner Aussage?


----------



## Narbennarr (26. August 2017)

Das Handbuch der Silent Loop 

Seite 6


> Bitte betreiben Sie die Pumpe bei 12 Volt. Es darf keine Spannungsregulierung
> zum Einsatz kommen, da das Gerät sonst Schaden nehmen kann.



In wie fern man sich daran hält, deine Sache


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Ja, genau. Hatte BeQuiet auch irgendwo mal in einem Interview gesagt, als die Dinger vorgestellt wurden.


----------



## 0ssi (26. August 2017)

Vom Pure Base gibt's auch eine Airflow Edition.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das Handbuch der Silent Loop
> 
> Seite 6
> 
> ...


Ok, danke.

Edit:
Läuft jetzt mit 2265rpm=12V und ist auch noch leise.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Vom Pure Base gibt's auch eine Airflow Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



komisch...ich könnte schwören das ist die Front vom Corsair


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2017)

Ne, das sind Ossis Photoshopkünste.


----------



## 0ssi (27. August 2017)

Nö das ist iPhoto Plus 4.0 was bei meinem allerersten Scanner beilag aber austauschbare Frontblenden wären doch mal was.
Damit könnte man aus jeder Design Sauna ein atmungsaktives Gehäuse machen. Mehr als 10€ sollte so etwas ja nicht kosten.
Hardware mit 100W Abwärme braucht mehr Frischluft und Airflow als welche mit 500W die im Gehäuse abgegeben werden.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2017)

Was aber dem Silent Prinzip nicht folgt.


----------



## teachmeluv (27. August 2017)

Meine "Sauna" kommt einfach nicht über 62 Grad, da kann ich machen was ich will. Soll ich den Boden vielleicht noch aufbohren und das Ding an einem Seilzug hängend in den Windkanal hängen? Ich habe wirklich Angst, dass da bald ein paar Finnen einziehen und einen Aufguss starten.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2017)

Ich würde ja ein ITX Case nehmen. Da ist der Luftaustausch schneller, ergo ist es auch deutlich kühler.


----------



## 0ssi (27. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was aber dem Silent Prinzip nicht folgt.


Ich denke 2 Frontlüfter mit 500U/min hinter eine Gitterfront sind leiser als 2 mit 1000U/min hinter einer geschlossenen Front weil Lüfter auch Geräusche an das Gehäuse abgeben.
In einem aufgeheizten Pure Base 600 müssen ja auch die CPU und GPU Lüfter schneller drehen um die höhere Gehäusetemperatur zu kompensieren. Eine tödliche Kettenreaktion.
Da wäre es wirklich praktisch wenn man zwischen verschiedenen Frontblenden wählen könnte um die Frischliftzufuhr je nach verbauter Hardware individuell anpassen zu können.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2017)

Du hast ja keine höhere Case Temperatur. Das ist ja der Vorteil, wenn man kein ITX Case nimmt.


----------



## 0ssi (27. August 2017)

In einem Pure Base mit geschlossener Front hat man unter Last schon deutlich höhere Temperaturen als mit einer Mesh oder Gitterfront. Keine Ahnung was du mit ITX meinst. 
Das man mit einem Mini ITX Gehäuse wegen kurzer Luftwege mehr Airflow, schnelleren Wärmeaustausch und bessere Temperaturen erzeugen kann hatten wird doch bereits geklärt.
Ich weiß, daß ist für einen 900 Besitzer schwer zu akzeptieren aber dafür hast du ja mehr Platz für Radiatoren, 2 Grafikkarten und schöne Beleuchtungs oder Bastelsachen im Inneren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das man mit einem Mini ITX Gehäuse wegen kurzer Luftwege mehr Airflow, schnelleren Wärmeaustausch und bessere Temperaturen erzeugen kann hatten wird doch bereits geklärt.



Ja, eben, ich wollte es auch nur noch mal bestätigen. 
Deswegen wechsel ich jetzt auch auf das Raijintek Styx.
Der Raum ist so klein, dass der Luftaustausch praktisch sofort erfolgt und ich so kaum über Raumtemperatur liegen werde.


----------



## 0ssi (27. August 2017)

Witzbold. Da gelten natürlich die gleichen Regeln mit den Lufteinlässen. Mesh bzw. Gitterfront scheinen dir aber echt nicht zu gefallen. Dann wird es nichts mit Frischluftzufuhr.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2017)

Ich will es leise haben. Da ist Mesh der falsche Ansatz.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Gedämmte Gehäuse mit geschlossener Front sind der falsche Ansatz, insbesondere wenn High End Hardware verbaut ist die viel Abwärme produziert.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2017)

Komisch. Bei mir läuft es bestens. 
Ich höre vom Rechner nichts. Die CPU taktet nicht herunter, die Grafikkarte hält die 70° im Game.
Ich kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Gedämmte Gehäuse mit geschlossener Front sind der falsche Ansatz, insbesondere wenn High End Hardware verbaut ist die viel Abwärme produziert.


Na dann guck dir nochmal dein eigenes Bild an, was du gepostet hast.
1°C weniger hat das Meshify gegenüber dem geschlossenen R5.
Das lohnt ja richtig.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Weil da keine High End Hardware verbaut ist.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich höre vom Rechner nichts. Die CPU taktet nicht herunter, die Grafikkarte hält die 70° im Game.


Was mir gerade einfällt: Hast du CPU und GPU unter Wasser ? Wenn ja dann reden wir die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei denn das sind ganz andere Bedingungen.
Bei Wakü muss die kühle Außenluft nicht schnell zu den Komponenten sondern wenn dann "nur" zu den Radiatoren und die brauchen deutlich weniger Frischluft.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Weil da keine High End Hardware verbaut ist.


Deinen tollen smiley kannst du gerne mal weglassen.
Und warum zeigst du nicht das ganze Bild vom Test?
Achja, es unterstützt ja nicht deine These vom offenen Gehäuse.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Wenn du die Frontblende von deinem Gehäuse entfernst kannst du aus der These einen Fakt machen.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt: Hast du CPU und GPU unter Wasser ? Wenn ja dann reden wir die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei denn das sind ganz andere Bedingungen.
> Bei Wakü muss die kühle Außenluft nicht schnell zu den Komponenten sondern wenn dann "nur" zu den Radiatoren und die brauchen deutlich weniger Frischluft.



Der Radiator braucht weniger Luft als der Turmkühler?
Wieso? Die Wärmeabgabe ist doch die gleiche.
Und auch das Mainboard muss natürlich gekühlt werden.
Man stelle sich vor, der Radiator ist außerhalb des Case und das Case selbst hat gar keine Lüfter -- wie warm wird wohl das Mainboard werden?


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Er hat doch mehr Kühlfläche und ist näher an den Lufteinlässen (wenn vorne verbaut). Durch die Wakü ist die CPU kühler also auch der Sockel. Da reicht ein leichter Luftstrom völlig aus.
Natürlich wäre ein Radi hinter einer Mesh Front am besten weil man dann die Lüfter noch langsamer drehen lassen könnte. Aber dann kommt vielleicht das Pumpengeräusch mehr durch.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2017)

Wieso vorne verbaut? Und was ist im Deckel?


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn du die Frontblende von deinem Gehäuse entfernst kannst du aus der These einen Fakt machen.


Nur habe ich garkeine Frontblende zum abmachen.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Na dann Löcher reinbohren und ab geht der Airflow.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

Wie soll ich in eine nicht vorhandene Frontplatte Löcher bohren?


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Lass dir was einfallen. Weißt doch sonst auch Alles (besser).


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

Führst du jetzt schon Selbstgespräche?
Ich hab mir jetzt extra nen ITX Gehäuse mit Meshfront besorgt und meine Komponenten sind jetzt alle 30°C kühler geworden.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Laut CB Test sind es aber nur 3°C was trotzdem beachtlich ist für so einen Zwerg. Die Gründe sind ja mittlerweile bekannt. Dauert halt etwas bis man sich damit abgefunden hat.


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (28. August 2017)

Jetzt geht die Diskussion im nächsten Fred weiter  Lasst ihn doch in dem Glauben, ich weiß es ist hart, aber manche wollen es halt einfach nicht einsehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

Laut CB....
Du weisst doch garnicht von welchen Gehäusen ich rede, aber redest von 3°C.
Woher weisst du also, dass es nur 3°C sein sollten?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. August 2017)

Toller Thread, ich hab mein Spaß, Prost.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Toller Thread, ich hab mein Spaß, Prost.


Brauchst noch Popcorn?
Wollte gerade noch welches holen.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Brauchst noch Popcorn?
> Wollte gerade noch welches holen.


Sitzt grad im Biergarten, gab grad Schäufle, danke bin bedient. 

So Fliegen-Mesh am Fenster nutz ich seit Jahren, läuft.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst doch garnicht von welchen Gehäusen ich rede


Das weißt du glaube selber nicht !?


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

Aber um mal auf das Thema kleine Gehäuse zurück zu kommen.
Warum haben Leute mit Temperaturproblemen, bessere Temperaturen wenn sie die Seitenwand entfernen?
Das ist doch völlig unlogisch, weil der Luftstrom doch so garnicht mehr gegeben ist.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Welcher Luftstrom ? Wenn sie Temperaturprobleme haben deutet das doch auf einen schlechten Luftstrom. Ohne Seitenwand kommt die kühlere Außenluft schneller zur Hitzequelle.
Wenn ich die Seitenwand öffne wird es nur minimal kühler weil ich im kleinen Gehäuse mit großen Lufteinlässen eine schnellere Durchlüftung habe. Also fast wie ein offenes Gehäuse.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

Aber wie kommt denn die Aussenluft zur Hitzequelle, wenn die warme Luft von den vorderen Lüfter nach aussen gedrückt wird?


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

CPU und GPU Lüfter saugen doch Luft an. Logischerweise erfolgt das über den kürzesten Weg also direkt von der Seite.
Die Frontlüfter in einem BeQuiet Backofen fördern doch eh kaum Luft also die kann man komplett vernachlässigen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2017)

Wer redet denn von BeQuiet Gehäusen und warum beziehst du dich immer wieder genau auf die?


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

Könnte am Threadtitel liegen. Von welchen Gehäuse redest du denn in dem man Temperaturprobleme hat und deswegen die Seitenwand aufmachen muss ?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. August 2017)

Du kannst praktisch jedes Gehäuse mit unsinnigen HW-Setups an die Wand fahren. Also Wayne.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2017)

Mal eine Frage an den TE @Schnuetz1[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/132152-schnuetz1.html"]:​
[/URL]
Wenn man oben einen 140 Lüfter verbaut, kann man den mit geschlossenen Deckel betreiben? Da sind ja diese Lüftungsschlitze.
Oder ist es besser den Deckel ganz weg zu lassen? Blöd ist allerdings das dort keine Staubfilter verbaut sind. Dann müßte man das restliche freie Gitter zukleben. Mit Dämmmaterial oder so.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. November 2017)

Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Den Deckel kannst du drauf lassen, die Lüftungsschlitze funktionieren recht gut. 
Normalerweise wird ein Lüfter oben ja ausgehend verwendet, also zum Luft hinaus zu befördern. Dazu braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Luftfilter.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2017)

Danke für Info. Aber so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen.
Wahrscheinlich dieses hier: Fractal Design Define C, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## maxery2100 (25. November 2017)

Ich hoffe die Frage gab es noch nicht 
Kann man diese HDD LED (hoffe das die so heißt, links neben dem Reset Knopf) austellen? 
Das blinken nervt mich so doll  Die Ganze Zeit blinkt das Ding so Hyperaktiv


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2017)

Einfach die Strippe vom Mainboard ziehen und aus ist es.


----------



## maxery2100 (25. November 2017)

Okay,  Danke xD


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin zurzeit am überlegen einen meiner PCs zu ersetzen und mit dem Gehäuse anzufangen. Daher habe ich ein paar Fragen zu dem Gehäuse bzw. zu dem Review

- Drehen beide Pure Wings 2 mit den selben RPM oder ist der hintere schneller?
- In deinem Test ist angegeben, dass es 3 Lüftereinstellungen gibt. Hier wäre es natürlich intersannt zu wissen in wie weit sich die Temperaturen in diesen 3 Stufen unterscheiden. In deinem Test ist allerdings nur ein Temperaturwert für das Gehäuse angegeben.
- Ich habe woanders gelesen, der Frontstaubfilter wäre nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Ist da etwas dran? Oder erübrigen sich Staubfilter bei einem Überdruckbetrieb* sowieso? (Bei einem 140er einblasend und einem 120er ausblasend sollte ja m.E. ein Überdruck vorliegen.)


----------



## saex (15. Januar 2019)

*gelöscht mit einem dicken facepalm...


----------

